# Best Digital Camera under 10K.



## Nithu (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey guys... I dunno much about digital cameras. Can u guys suggest me the best digital camera under 10K..

My requirements...
> good optical zoom.
> greater than 10MP.
> Li-lon Battery.
> video recording at 30fps.

What you think about Samsung PL55? it has 5x optical zoom.


----------



## Nithu (Dec 1, 2009)

...bump...


----------

